# Après les homos, les bi et les trans, voici les "A"



## Mateuss (4 Septembre 2005)

Une nouvelle identité sexuelle pointerait le nez ces derniers temps dans notre société : les "A", asexuels. Ils n'ont pas envie de faire l'amour, tout simplement. D'après eux, ce comportement n'aurait rien à voir avec l'abtinence religieuse ou morale, et probablement pas avec un refoulement psychanalitique de leur sexualité. Juste que le sexe ne les intéresse pas, un point c'est tout. 

Définition : http://www.loveannu.com/news-detail-article-574.html

Plus complet : http://www.asexuality.org/fr/Exemplaire/Informations.html

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

Moi non plus le sexe ne m'intéresse pas, le mien en tout cas. :love:


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Je pense que si en plus ils boivent pas, ne fument pas, s'intéressent à rien, et bien déjà ils ont un grand avenir devant eux et je suis content de ne pas les avoir comme amis. :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que si en plus ils boivent pas, ne fument pas, s'intéressent à rien, et bien déjà ils ont un grand avenir devant eux et je suis content de ne pas les avoir comme amis. :rateau:



[MODE Beef nose ON] Du moment que ça laisse plus de filles pour ceux qui aiment ça... Ce sont mes amis...  :love:  [MODE Beef nose OFF]


----------



## Mateuss (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que si en plus ils boivent pas, ne fument pas, s'intéressent à rien, et bien déjà ils ont un grand avenir devant eux et je suis content de ne pas les avoir comme amis. :rateau:




Justement, ça ne serait pas un mode de vie prude, comme je l'ai souligné plus haut : juste qu'ils sont fait comme ça, sans désir sexuel. En fait ce qui est nouveau ce n'est pas le comportement, mais plutôt le fait qu'ils se regroupent, qu'ils s'imposent dans notre société. Un américain a créé l'association AVEN, qui possède des milliers d'adhérents. A la manière des grandes révolutions sexuelles d'après 68, celle ci serait en train de prendre son essort, mais aujourd'hui dans une société où le sexe est partout ; intéressant !


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Justement, ça ne serait pas un mode de vie prude, comme je l'ai souligné plus haut : juste qu'ils sont fait comme ça, sans désir sexuel. En fait ce qui est nouveau ce n'est pas le comportement, mais plutôt le fait qu'ils se regroupent, qu'ils s'imposent dans notre société. Un américain a créé l'association AVEN, qui possède des milliers d'adhérents. A la manière des grandes révolutions sexuelles d'après 68, celle ci serait en train de prendre son essort, mais aujourd'hui dans une société où le sexe est partout ; intéressant !




La mort du désir m'effraie plus qu'elle ne m'intéresse, je suis de la vieille école je crois  

Je le trouve plutôt logique ce mouvement, c'est bien ça qui m'inquiète.
Je préfère baiser une fois avec un désir fougueux que 150 en baillant   
Mais bon j'admets, ça se discute, j'ai toujours voulu baiser comme on dit bonjour, mais c'est un fantasme, rien d'autre je crois.


----------



## Mateuss (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La mort du désir m'effraie plus qu'elle ne m'intéresse, je suis de la vieille école je crois




tu peux développer ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> tu peux développer ?




Et bien c'est eux qui le disent, ils baisent sans désir... mais le désir se meurt de toute façon, dans le sexe aussi y a pas de raisons, ce mouvement me fait plutôt penser que c'est un choix par dépit qu'une révolution.


----------



## Mateuss (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et bien c'est eux qui le disent, ils baisent sans désir... mais le désir se meurt de toute façon, dans le sexe aussi y a pas de raisons, ce mouvement me fait plutôt penser que c'est un choix par dépit qu'une révolution.




Ca reste un peu vague : "le désir se meurt" ; dû à la société d'hyper consommation qui nous offre tout sur un plateau ? Là je suis d'accord, mais j'ai peur de faire une lecture personnelle de tes propos. Et je ne suis pas tellement ok pour dire que c'est par dépit ; on recherche les causes de la formation d'une nouvelle identité sexuelle, pas forcément celles du comportement, qui est sans doute universel. On ne se regroupe pas par dépit; on se regroupe pour s'affirmer, je pense.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

Bof 

On trouvera toujours des cases supplémentaires pour tel comportement, tel pratique, tel attitude. Et quand on a plus d'idée, on fait de même pour les non comportements, les non pratiques, les non-attitudes... :rateau:



> Certains asexuels manifestent un désir physique, mais n'ont aucune intention de passer à l'acte ( ils pratiquent en règle générale la masturbation et cela leur suffit )



Mouais, pas convaincu. Quand ca rentre pas dans une case, ziop, on crée une variante. En forcant, ca finira bien par rentrer ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

J'adore leurs logo façon épilation du maillot  :love: et surtout.. surtout l'explication qui va avec !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'adore leurs logo façon épilation du maillot  :love: et surtout.. surtout l'explication qui va avec !



... Sobre, élégant... Très tendance.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Septembre 2005)

Ouah, c'est trop fort ça ! Des gens qui se regroupent pour ne pas faire l'amour. On dirait la vraie vie, celle qu'on voit pas dans les films pornos


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, c'est trop fort ça ! Des gens qui se regroupent pour ne pas faire l'amour. On dirait la vraie vie, celle qu'on voit pas dans les films pornos



Il y a vraiment de quoi ne pas se tripoter...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Septembre 2005)

*Chez les posteurs du bar*
il y a aussi une tendance "A" très forte :

les A-cérébrés




 
 :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, c'est trop fort ça ! Des gens qui se regroupent pour ne pas faire l'amour. On dirait la vraie vie, celle qu'on voit pas dans les films pornos




Croyez que ca a un rapport ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

Quand on pense à cette jeunesse, tout ce potentiel sexuel en devenir....






... qui finira castré par un A au cul






:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

y a quelques mois , Technikart avait fait un papier pas mal sur les A.....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Sobre, élégant... Très tendance.



 Ah non je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est plus tendance ça le modèle triangle ! 

Sinon pour revenir au sujet je serais du même avis que Finn' : encore une case de plus


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (...)Quand ca rentre pas dans une case, ziop, on crée une variante. En forcant, ca finira bien par rentrer ....



Oh oui c'est élégant ça  

En tout cas vivement le 1er film de boules asexuel ! Regarder des gens qui ont du désir les uns pour les autres mais qui ne baiseront pas et finiront par se branler, je me sens tout chose rien qu'à l'ider d'y penser !  :love: 

Le sexe m'intéresse pas, c'est marrant quand même à sortir comme phrase.

Moi j'aime pas les arbres, je vais faire un mouvement aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mateuss, tu sens tu proches de ce mouvement ? Pas celui que je caricature évidemment, celui dont tu parles ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ne baiseront pas et finiront par se branler



non, pas de masturbation, il sont A-sexuel....pas auto-Sexuel.....
ils se pensent surement au dessus de ce genre de bassesse du corps....et l'incapacité a resister a des pulsions....


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Ca reste un peu vague : "le désir se meurt" ; dû à la société d'hyper consommation qui nous offre tout sur un plateau ?



C'est plus compliqué, mais y a un peu de ça


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle identité sexuelle pointerait le nez ces derniers temps dans notre société : les "A", asexuels. Ils n'ont pas envie de faire l'amour, tout simplement. D'après eux, ce comportement n'aurait rien à voir avec l'abtinence religieuse ou morale, et probablement pas avec un refoulement psychanalitique de leur sexualité. Juste que le sexe ne les intéresse pas, un point c'est tout.
> 
> Définition : http://www.loveannu.com/news-detail-article-574.html
> 
> ...



Heu, frigide ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pas de masturbation, il sont A-sexuel....pas auto-Sexuel.....
> ils se pensent surement au dessus de ce genre de bassesse du corps....et l'incapacité a resister a des pulsions....



Bah si :



> Certains asexuels manifestent un désir physique, mais n'ont aucune intention de passer à l'acte ( ils pratiquent en règle générale la masturbation et cela leur suffit )


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mateuss, tu sens tu proches de ce mouvement ? Pas celui que je caricature évidemment, celui dont tu parles ?




avec un tel avatar, ça me ferait mal...... :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah si :




alors on se fout de nous.....ce ne sont pas des asexués......
en tout cas, pas littéralement....
un asexuel, il ne veux pas de sexe....même seul.....
foutaise....


....


Finn avait une nouvelle fois completement raison, encore une case a la c**.......
 :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui c'est élégant ça
> 
> En tout cas vivement le 1er film de boules asexuel ! Regarder des gens qui ont du désir les uns pour les autres mais qui ne baiseront pas et finiront par se branler, je me sens tout chose rien qu'à l'ider d'y penser ! :love:



J'imagine plutôt un film de cul avec que les scènes de "comédie". Ca ressemblerait beaucoup à la légendaire série de la 5 berlusconienne : Voisin, voisine 

Mais les asexuels sont-ils assez détraqués pour bander devant un truc pareils ? :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (4 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est plus tendance ça le modèle triangle !



Et c'est bien dommage


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

je pense que c'est surtout une bonne raison de se la jouer branché.....propre.....marginal....
...

le seul Auto-sexuel que je connais, il l'est pas par choix......(j'ai bien dit auto....pas A....)  

parce que sexuel...que ce soit avec plus ou moins de vehemence....que ce soit homo,hetero ou auto....on l'est, c'est dans la nature humaine.....
question d'hormone....


et le A qui se dit A et qui se tripote des qu'il rentre chez lui, c'est juste un mec (ou une fille) trop honteux pour se dire Auto ou (hetero/homo) frustré....


----------



## yoffy (4 Septembre 2005)

Il n'est pas jeune le coup de se prétendre asexuel pour faire tomber les défenses de la cible ; et après ......Pan !


----------



## Mateuss (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mateuss, tu sens tu proches de ce mouvement ? Pas celui que je caricature évidemment, celui dont tu parles ?




Non pas du tout... intrigué, mais pas directement concerné ; en fait je suis tombé sur un papier du Monde 2 datant de mi-juillet très bien fait sur le sujet, et voilà. J'ai un peu près la même opinon que ton article du monde diplomatique concernant le désir, d'ailleurs. Pour revenir au sujet, je pense un peu comme Finn : une histoire de cases ; cela dit je trouve le concept séduisant, bien que très lointain pour moi (  ) : c'est très romantique finalement une histoire d'amour sans sexe... dans les livres  :love:


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout... intrigué, mais pas directement concerné ; en fait je suis tombé sur un papier du Monde 2 datant de mi-juillet très bien fait sur le sujet, et voilà. J'ai un peu près la même opinon que ton article du monde diplomatique concernant le désir, d'ailleurs. Pour revenir au sujet, je pense un peu comme Finn : une histoire de cases ; cela dit je trouve le concept séduisant, bien que très lointain pour moi (  ) : c'est très romantique finalement une histoire d'amour sans sexe... dans les livres  :love:




Moi ce qui me dérange en fait c'est une fois de plus on réintroduit des tabous sur le sexe, avec l'air de pas y toucher, ça commence par un "ça ne m'intéresse pas" et puis après ça devient "c'est sale", "c'est mal", "c'est animal" et pire encore.

Le sexe les intéresse pas ? Ils le connaissent bien ou ils pensent qu'on doit juste se pénétrer et jouir ? (oui bon ok c'est le cas de bcp de monde  :love: )

Bah qu'ils ne baisent pas, on s'en tape après tout, pourquoi le crient-ils sur les toits ?


----------



## Mateuss (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me dérange en fait c'est une fois de plus on réintroduit des tabous sur le sexe, avec l'air de pas y toucher, ça commence par un "ça ne m'intéresse pas" et puis après ça devient "c'est sale", "c'est mal", "c'est animal" et pire encore.
> 
> Le sexe les intéresse pas ? Ils le connaissent bien ou ils pensent qu'on doit juste se pénétrer et jouir ? (oui bon ok c'est le cas de bcp de monde  :love: )
> 
> Bah qu'ils ne baisent pas, on s'en tape après tout, pourquoi le crient-ils sur les toits ?



Sûrement pour se sentir moins seul... et créer une nouvelle communauté, une nouvelle famile ; c'est à la mode en ce moment, et via internet tout est possible.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet, je pense un peu comme Finn :



Je te vois venir, mais je partage déjà mon vestiaire avec quelqu'un d'autre :love: 



			
				Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> c'est très romantique finalement une histoire d'amour sans sexe... dans les livres  :love:



Platonique, c'est le mot que tu cherches ?


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2005)

Il m'arrive d'être Asexuel aussi parfois....

...juste après l'amour.:mouais:


----------



## Mateuss (4 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Platonique, c'est le mot que tu cherches ?




non... l'amour courtois, l'amour qui se mérite après des jours/semaines/années d'attente, ou aussi ces légendes romaines qui racontent qu' un homme devait dormir nu aux côtés de sa future partenaire pendant tout une nuit sans la toucher pour pouvoir mériter une "vraie" nuit d'amour. 


Des légendes, quoi...  :love:


----------



## Mateuss (4 Septembre 2005)

m'enfin là y avait quand même une chtite récompense au bout... ; ces histoires reposent sur le désir des hommes, et non sur leur absence


----------



## jahrom (4 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> ...aussi ces légendes romaines qui racontent qu' un homme devait dormir nu aux côtés de sa future partenaire pendant tout une nuit sans la toucher pour pouvoir mériter une "vraie" nuit d'amour...



C'est pas l'île de la tentation ça ???


----------



## Fulvio (4 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me dérange en fait c'est une fois de plus on réintroduit des tabous sur le sexe, avec l'air de pas y toucher, ça commence par un "ça ne m'intéresse pas" et puis après ça devient "c'est sale", "c'est mal", "c'est animal" et pire encore.
> 
> Le sexe les intéresse pas ? Ils le connaissent bien ou ils pensent qu'on doit juste se pénétrer et jouir ? (oui bon ok c'est le cas de bcp de monde :love: )
> 
> Bah qu'ils ne baisent pas, on s'en tape après tout, pourquoi le crient-ils sur les toits ?



Eh bien voilà bien des propos d'aphobe, qui sont, comme chacun le sait, bien souvent des asexuels refoulés 

Non, sérieux, pourquoi ça te fait tiquer qu'ils le crient sur les toits ? Parce que moi, je tique sur la première partie de ton message


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà bien des propos d'aphobe, qui sont, comme chacun le sait, bien souvent des asexuels refoulés
> 
> Non, sérieux, pourquoi ça te fait tiquer qu'ils le crient sur les toits ? Parce que moi, je tique sur la première partie de ton message




Comprends pas... je disais juste que ça avait des mauvais relents d'éducation religieuse et qu'il n'en faudrait pas beaucoup pour qu'on passe à "ça ne m'intéresse pas" à "il ne faut pas c'est interdit", rien de plus


----------



## benkenobi (4 Septembre 2005)

A quand les Atransexuels, ceux qui se sont fait opérer pour supprimer leurs organes génitaux ?

Si, si, on y viendra un jour...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, c'est trop fort ça ! Des gens qui se regroupent pour ne pas faire l'amour. On dirait la vraie vie, celle qu'on voit pas dans les films pornos


Rien de nouveau ... l'église déjà un rassemblement de mecs en soutane qui ne veulent pas faire l'amour ... du moins officiellement  ...


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> non... l'amour courtois, l'amour qui se mérite après des jours/semaines/années d'attente, ou aussi ces légendes romaines qui racontent qu' un homme devait dormir nu aux côtés de sa future partenaire pendant tout une nuit sans la toucher pour pouvoir mériter une "vraie" nuit d'amour.
> 
> 
> Des légendes, quoi...  :love:




Ah les troubadours...

aquan li jorn son lonc en mai 
M'es belhs dous chans d'auzelhs de lonh 
E quan mi sui partitz de lai 
Remembra'm d'un amor de lonh : 
Vau de talan embroncx e clis 
Si que chans ni flors
d'albespis 
No'm platz plus que l'ivems gelatz


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Ca reste un peu vague : "le désir se meurt" ; dû à la société d'hyper consommation qui nous offre tout sur un plateau ? Là je suis d'accord, mais j'ai peur de faire une lecture personnelle de tes propos. Et je ne suis pas tellement ok pour dire que c'est par dépit ; on recherche les causes de la formation d'une nouvelle identité sexuelle, pas forcément celles du comportement, qui est sans doute universel. On ne se regroupe pas par dépit; on se regroupe pour s'affirmer, je pense.



héhé, on ne s'embête pas ici.   

Ta raison, le désir se meurt, c'est même la faute à la mondialisation. 


Toi, tu ne seras jamais du cercle...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> A quand les Atransexuels, ceux qui se sont fait opérer pour supprimer leurs organes génitaux ?
> 
> Si, si, on y viendra un jour...




Ya des malades ici, de grands malades...


----------



## Mateuss (5 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, on ne s'embête pas ici.
> 
> Ta raison, le désir se meurt, c'est même la faute à la mondialisation.
> 
> ...




ça ça doit être un des piliers du lieu qui vient voir où ça en est 

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce cercle ?

Abaissez vous si c'est possible au 2nd degré spécial commun des mortels ou placez une pancarte "private joke", mais j'y comprends rien moi à votre humour  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce cercle ?




Juste des "A" qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire.  

Aucun private joke là dedans.


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce cercle ?



c'est un groupe à l'identité sexuelle non définie. A ce que j'ai ouïe dire, l'introduction s'y fait sans douleur. Apparemment, le plus douloureux, pour certains, c'est de ne pas en être


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss, c'est bizarre qu'avec un avatar comme le tien, que tu lances un sujet pareil !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mateuss, c'est bizarre qu'avec un avatar comme le tien, que tu lances un sujet pareil !



tiens, les grands esprits....


----------



## Mateuss (5 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mateuss, c'est bizarre qu'avec un avatar comme le tien, que tu lances un sujet pareil !



dans "asexuel", y a "sexuel"


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, les grands esprits....




je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !


   :love:


----------



## Mateuss (5 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
> je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
> je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
> je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
> ...



heureusement, l'inventeur du copié/collé...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> dans "asexuel", y a "sexuel"



oki oki.  


De toute manière c'est trop complexe pour moi, je vais me coucher.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> je ne survolerais plus les sujets en rentrant du boulot !
> ...




 c'est bon, on t'excuse....




			
				la signature de Mateuss a dit:
			
		

> Parole de newbie



ça a une parole un nioube...?....


----------



## Hurrican (5 Septembre 2005)

Toute ressemblance avec un logo existant, serait absoluement fortuite !  
(ouf leur triangle est pas vert... :love: ) 
Mais c'est quoi cette débilité encore ? Des gens qui ont oublié d'activer leur glandes à hormones (çà c'est possible... pauvre d'eux), ou des femmes dont le mari n'a pas compris que les films de cul c'est du pipeau, et que dans dans la vraie vie, elles préfèrent très souvent la douceur ? 
Allez, va, comme le disait Finn, on crée une case de plus, et hop... 
Perso, j'aime les brunes (de préférence d'ailleurs), les blondes (et plus si affinités), et les rousses (symbôle du feu qui couve...  ). J'aime surtout les blanches, les asiatiques et les blacks. C'est grave docteur ? :love:


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

N'importe quoi !!

Que les homosexuels se regroupent, vu comment nos sociétés "civilisés" les traitent... 
Mais les asexuels ????
Quel est l'interêt ? Quel message ? Quelles revendications ?

Ou alors, c'est juste pour parler entre eux ? Mais alors, c'est qu'ils vivent leur a-sexualité comme un problème ? (par exemple, moi, ce n'est pas le sexe que je n'aime pas, mais le café. Mais ça va, j'assume, je n'ai pas besoin d'en parler ou de rencontrer d'autres non-buveurs de café).

J'immagine leurs réunions :
"Bon jour, je suis asexuel,
- Moi aussi
- Ah, toi non plus tu n'as pas envie ?
- Ben non.
- Bon... (long silence)... On joue au scrabble alors ?"

Et puis, une bonne, une vraie discution implique d'être entre gens qui ne sont pas d'accord sur tout, sinon, c'est de l'onanisme, non ?

Ca valait bien le coup de pondre un logo pour ça... (et je pense au fric qu'un designer quelconque a dû leur pomper pour pondre ça... Au moins un que le concept aura fait bander...)

Je partage les craintes de jaipatoukompri : du "je n'aime pas" au "c'est pas bien" il n'y a pas grand chose.
D'ailleurs, le café c'est pas bien, ça ennerve les gens et ça les fait puer de la gueule !! Je pense que je vais monter un mouvement finalement, avec tout plein de buveurs de tisane dedans qui me diront à quel point j'ai raison et je suis beau parce que je n'aime pas le café !!!

Youpee !
Créons des boîtes ! 
Comunautarisons nous à l'extrème !
Haïssons ensembles ceux qui ne nous ressemblent pas !!
Nous finirons tout seuls ! (encore que... Je est un autre, paraît-il, alors méfiance)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2005)

Après la catégorie A, ils vont inventer les catégories B, C, D,... et quand tout l'alphabet y sera passé, ils inventeront les catégories AA, AB, AC,... puis AA1A, AA1B, etc. Et les catégories finiront par ressembler aux futures plaques d'immatriculation de nos bagnoles.


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Après la catégorie A, ils vont inventer les catégories B, C, D,... et quand tout l'alphabet y sera passé, ils inventeront les catégories AA, AB, AC,... puis AA1A, AA1B, etc. Et les catégories finiront par ressembler aux futures plaques d'immatriculation de nos bagnoles.



Et ceux qui ont du fric pourront payer une fortune pour avoir une catégorie à eux tout seul avec un nom qui pète !


----------



## Mateuss (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi !!
> 
> Que les homosexuels se regroupent, vu comment nos sociétés "civilisés" les traitent...
> Mais les asexuels ????
> ...




mort de rire   

Cela dit peut être que cette façon de se dévoiler et de se regrouper n'a qu'un seul petit but utilitaire : vivre sa vie (a)sexuelle à plusieurs.

De plus je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de revendication morale au fait de ne pas aimer faire l'amour ; je n'ai jamais entendu dire d'un homo que "les hétéros, c'est mal" ; faut pas non plus se méfier de tout ce qui passe sous son nez...

M'enfin sur le fond je suis d'accord : c'est à la mode de se poser une étiquette sur le front. Tant que c'est pas écrit Ducon...


----------



## Hurrican (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, le café c'est pas bien, ça ennerve les gens et ça les fait puer de la gueule !! Je pense que je vais monter un mouvement finalement, avec tout plein de buveurs de tisane dedans qui me diront à quel point j'ai raison et je suis beau parce que je n'aime pas le café !!!


Moi j'aime le café ! 
Vive le café ! 
Et à bas le chocolat ! (moi j'aime pas le chocolat... ben oui çà existe  )
Qui a une case de libre ? (c'est pour ceux qui ont une case en moins  ). :love:


----------



## Fulvio (5 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Après la catégorie A, ils vont inventer les catégories B, C, D,... et quand tout l'alphabet y sera passé, ils inventeront les catégories AA, AB, AC,... puis AA1A, AA1B, etc. Et les catégories finiront par ressembler aux futures plaques d'immatriculation de nos bagnoles.



Attention : iSexuel est réservé aux mac-users épris de leur machine


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention : iSexuel est réservé aux mac-users épris de leur machine


Bon. Eh bien voilà :

Que tous ceux qui revendiquent haut et fort d'être cons, archicons viennent me rejoindre chez les *iiCons.* ! ! !



Ah ! J'oubliais ! (quel con !!! ) : Pour être admis chez les iiCons il faut prouver qu'on a déjà commis une grosse connerie, par exemple qu'on a posté floodeusement ici...


----------



## Fulvio (5 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Eh bien voilà :
> 
> Que tous ceux qui revendiquent haut et fort d'être cons, archicons viennent me rejoindre chez les *iCons.* ! ! !



:mouais:

Il sort d'où, le "con" de iCon ? Parce que si c'est le même que dans néocon, faudra pas compter sur moi ! Sinon, ben, j'aurais pas trop le choix


----------



## Fulvio (5 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Eh bien voilà :
> 
> Ah ! J'oubliais ! (quel con !!! ) : Pour être admis chez les iiCons il faut prouver qu'on a déjà commis une grosse connerie, par exemple qu'on a posté floodeusement ici...



Nan, c'est de la petite connerie, ça. Les petits cons floodent ici, mais les vrais gros cons floodent dans "Irais-je un jour à la Nouvelles-Orléans ?"

(jeu de mot + humour noir inside)

(ok, je sors...)


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Il sort d'où, le "con" de iCon ? Parce que si c'est le même que dans néocon, faudra pas compter sur moi ! Sinon, ben, j'aurais pas trop le choix


Rassure-toi, ça n'a rien à voir avec le néocon. tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles !

Naturellement on est rapidement confronté à un problème de claasement, ce qui nécessite de créer des catégories et des sous-catégories, etc.
Pour le moment on s'en tient aux catégories suivantes :

- Les *iConCons* que certains appellent aussi les *iGentilsCons.* En fait ce sont des cons débutants comme disait Brassens. Ils font des conneries quasiment sans s'en rendre compte. Il leur reste beaucoup de travail à faire avant de passer semi-professionnels.

- Les *iDuCons.* Cette catégorie est en cours d'homologation car des iiCons ont fait circuler une pétition pour réclamer l'inscription immédiate et sans examen des Belges et des Suisses. Regroupe le plus grand nombre de cons.

- Les *iiCons* où l'on retrouve les vrais cons ! ! !

- Les *iiiCons.* Cette catégorie regroupe les Triples Cons encore appelés Méchants Cons. Difficile d'y accéder car on doit prouver une grande connaissance et une maîtrise parfaite de la connerie volontaire.

- Les *iPauvCons* accueillent ceux qui ne sont pas doués. Catégorie la moins nombreuse.

 :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi !!
> 
> Que les homosexuels se regroupent, vu comment nos sociétés "civilisés" les traitent...
> Mais les asexuels ????
> ...




 

Même si c'est drôle, que je partage ton point de vue totalement, je le fais sur cette grossière caricature qui se dégage de ce thread et à laquelle j'ai participé activement il est vrai :rateau: 

Cependant, j'ai lu un plus sérieusement depuis la description de ce mouvement il est en fait assez loin de ce qui nous fait rire ou nous agace. Les asexuels auraient toujours existé apparemment, ils n'auraient pas choisi ce mouvement mais ce seraient reconnus et regroupés autour d'une définition qui leur correspondait et qui aurait été jusqu'alors ignorée ou du moins amalgamée avec la frigidité principalement. Même si j'ai du mal au final à faire la distinction entre les 2, il semblerait en fait que la volonté soit de transformer une tare en quelque chose de plus positif, de renverser un peu la tendance et de faire d'un "handicape" un particularisme.

Apparemment sont désignés par le terme asexuels des gens qui auraient du désir comme les autres, qui auraient eu ou auraient encore des relations sexuelles dites normales mais qui n'auraient pas de plaisir sexuel à proprement parlé, d'où leur désintérêt pour la chose et le souhait de ne plus avoir de rapport sexués classiques.

Plutôt donc que de se considérer comme des pestiférés ils auraient donc la volonté d'assumer leur différence et de la porter au nu plutôt que d'en avoir honte et de vivre dans l'angoisse de l'anormalité, d'où le besoin de regroupement et l'appel à la reconnaissance et la compréhension.

Donc voilà, vu comme ça, je pense que tout le monde pourra aisément comprendre cette mouvance assez éloignée apparemment d'une tendance ou d'une volonté de se démarquer.


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Même si c'est drôle, que je partage ton point de vue totalement, je le fais sur cette grossière caricature qui se dégage de ce thread et à laquelle j'ai participé activement il est vrai :rateau:
> 
> Cependant, j'ai lu un plus sérieusement depuis la description de ce mouvement il est en fait assez loin de ce qui nous fait rire ou nous agace. Les asexuels auraient toujours existé apparemment, ils n'auraient pas choisi ce mouvement mais ce seraient reconnus et regroupés autour d'une définition qui leur correspondait et qui aurait été jusqu'alors ignorée ou du moins amalgamée avec la frigidité principalement. Même si j'ai du mal au final à faire la distinction entre les 2, il semblerait en fait que la volonté soit de transformer une tare en quelque chose de plus positif, de renverser un peu la tendance et de faire d'un "handicape" un particularisme.
> 
> ...



Vu comme ça, bon...

Triste tout de même qu'il faille des regroupements, des "mouvements" pour ne pas avoir honte ou ne pas se sentir mis de côté... (triste parce que symptomatique d'une "beauferie" ambiante à laquelle tout le monde participe parfois, (moi y compris, of course))

En même temps, le ridicule n'atteint que ceux qui n'assument pas complètement, non ? (mouais, un peu facile, un peu global, je ne suis pas complètement d'accord avec ce que je viens de dire - qu'en pensez-vous ?)

Je me souviens d'une annecdote vue à la télé : une anorexique qui avait failli mourir allait mieux, à force d'énormément d'efforts. Elle était maigre à faire peur, mais reprenait goût à la vie. Comme "exercice", son médecin l'envoit acheter un pain au chocolat.
le boulanger : "Faut faire attention, ma jolie, ça fait grossir ces choses là !"
La nana s'effondre, des années d'effort à la poubelle

Il faut parfois faire attention à ce qu'on dit, on ne sait pas forcément bien à qui on le dit.


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, le ridicule n'atteint que ceux qui n'assument pas complètement, non ? (mouais, un peu facile, un peu global, je ne suis pas complètement d'accord avec ce que je viens de dire - qu'en pensez-vous ?)




Simplement que la faiblesse est heureusement radicalement humaine et nécessaire à notre évolution


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Simplement que la faiblesse est heureusement radicalement humaine et nécessaire à notre évolution



Yep ! Un point pour toi.

Je range ma réflexion sur le ridicule au rayon "Iron man" et je l'oublie très vite.


----------

